

Woman Drives for 900 Miles Instead of 90 Thanks to GPS Error - drucken
http://gizmodo.com/5975787/woman-drives-for-900-miles-instead-of-90-thanks-to-gps-error

======
markprovan
*Thanks to a GPS error combined with complete human stupidity

~~~
typicalrunt
Exactly. That's the more salient point. There's no way that this person didn't
realize that she went 10x further than the 90 miles she was supposed to
travel.

